# WARNUNG  vor  SMS [......]  von der Nummer 1404267



## oli26 (22 Juli 2008)

ich habe vor 2  tage  diese  SMS von  der Nummer *1404267 * bekommen :


> Fehlermeldung:Ihre Mailbox muss neu gestartet werden. Es sind 2Fotos und 3 Nachrichten auf Ihrer Mailbox Antworte mit INFO an 36666 oder [noparse]www.Schop24.to[/noparse]



Ich kann nur jeden Warnen es handelt sich um eine alte [........]smasche die sehr teuer  werden kann  

ich habe auch schon ein schreiben  an die BNA  verfast und  gesendet  

MfG 

Oli26


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: WARNUNG  vor  SMS [......]  von der Nummer 1404267*

Du meinst sicher shop24.to

Ist eine merkwürdige Seite. Es gibt "anmelden" , "abmelden" , aber was ?
Keine AGB, kein Impressum, nichts.

Wahrscheinlich werden nur Daten gesammelt, und Traffic.


----------



## BenTigger (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: WARNUNG  vor  SMS [......]  von der Nummer 1404267*

Diese SMS geht schon länger um. Ich hatte sie bereits am 15.7. auf einem rein privat genutzten Handy.


----------



## Werbehasser (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: WARNUNG  vor  SMS [......]  von der Nummer 1404267*



oli26 schrieb:


> ... 1404267 bekommen ...



Hat die > 1404267 < auch eine Vorwahl- bzw. Providernummer? Könnte diese Nummer ggf. im Zusammenhang mit 36666 - Powerpool AG - Antispam e.V. stehen?


----------



## oli26 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: WARNUNG  vor  SMS [......]  von der Nummer 1404267*



> Hat die > 1404267 < auch eine Vorwahl- bzw. Providernummer? Könnte diese Nummer ggf. im Zusammenhang mit 36666 - Powerpool AG - Antispam e.V. stehen?



Nein  die  nummer hat  keine Vorwahl einfach  +1404267 ist der Absender 
die  Antwort soll an  die 36666 gehen in  welchen  zusammenhang dieser e.V. steht kann ich nicht sagen  ich  habe  noch keine  Antwort von der BNA bekommen.

MfG 

oli26


----------



## Werbehasser (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: WARNUNG  vor  SMS [......]  von der Nummer 1404267*

Sorry oli26, da hab ich mich dann wohl ein wenig mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Meine Frage eines etwaigen Zusammenhanges zur > +1404267 < bezog sich nicht auf diesen eV, sondern vielmehr auf den bei diesem eV vorhandenen Thread dazu bzw. den Inhalt seiner posts, wo mein Link hinführt. Dort gibt es ebenfalls einen Vorfall zur 36666 ...


----------



## Propecy (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: WARNUNG  vor  SMS [......]  von der Nummer 1404267*

habe die selben nachricht bekommen am 24.07.2008 bei mir ist die Nummer aber +32486412272
Ansonsten ist alles wie oben genannt.


----------



## Immergrün (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: WARNUNG  vor  SMS [......]  von der Nummer 1404267*

hab gerade auch so eine Nachricht bekommen, obwohl ich meine Handy-Nummer nicht öffentlich preisgab.

Die Absender-Nummer lautete: 420603354439 ansonsten alles wie oben beschrieben. Hab natürlich nicht zurückgerufen! Ich mag keine Abzockerei!  

Grüsse Immergrün


----------



## boretto (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: WARNUNG  vor  SMS [......]  von der Nummer 1404267*

Ich habe gerade ebenso eine SMS auf ein langjährig privates Handy bekommen, allerdings mit dem Absender *420603354439, wer immer das ist!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2008)

*AW: WARNUNG  vor  SMS [......]  von der Nummer 1404267*

ich habe vor einigen Tagen Anzeige wegen versuchten Betruges bei der StA Osnabrück gestellt. Die Ermittlungen sind eingeleitet. Wer mag kann dort ebenfalls Strafanzeige stellen. Als Rechtsanwalt lasse ich mir solche Betrugsversuche im Sinn der Allgemeinheit nicht gefallen


----------

